

Ask HN: Review My App - Popling.net, Learning without studying - rrhyne

It's a website + AIR app for people who want to learn, but lack motivation. I built it because I wanted to learn Spanish but I'm too lazy to study.<p>The desktop app shows you a flash card every few minutes (you decide how often) through an unobtrusive Growl-like notification window. If you aren't busy, click the notification to answer the question on the flash card.  If you are busy, ignore it and it goes away.  It works especially well for getting started with a new language.<p>Help me make this thing better!
======
rrhyne
So far from looking at my Mint stats after putting the site up here 5 hours
ago, I've gotten only 50 uniques, 3 new user accounts, but only 1 person
actually using the app through the AIR install.

That looks like a 2% conversion to user rate, with a 66% falloff rate between
signing up and using the service.

Dismal!

To fix this, I'm thinking I'll try to simplify so the user only has to
download the app. The app will ask for user/pass, or will generate a unique
APP id from the server, which the user can use to subscribe to flash card
sets.

This is the path of least resistance for the user, but I'm worried about
problems with this approach. Anyone?

------
gsmaverick
Neat idea, but I think the execution needs some work. You have definitely done
something cool here, but take it a step further. I haven't checked it out too
much but I imagine you can make your own packs as well?

~~~
rrhyne
Yes, you can create your own flash card sets through a batch sytax or simple
form.

Curious, did you install the AIR app? If not, I'd love to hear your reason, as
I'm worried most people won't install or will fall off during the lengthy air
install process.

Thanks!

------
rrhyne
Bad idea? Don't want to install? Website doesn't get the idea across? Help me
out here! :D

------
bprater
Is the site down right now?

~~~
rrhyne
shouldn't be, oooh how cool is this micro service...

<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/popling.net>

Got the right url?

<http://www.popling.net>

